# U.S. Navy’s New $13 Billion Aircraft Carrier Struggles to Fly and Land Planes



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

By Bloomberg 
By Tony Capaccio (Bloomberg) — The newest and costliest U.S. aircraft carrier, praised by President Donald Trump and delivered to the Navy on May 31 with fanfare, has been dogged by trouble with fundamentals: launching jets from its deck and catching them when they land. Now, it turns out that the system used to capture


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Geoff Gower said:


> By Bloomberg
> By Tony Capaccio (Bloomberg) — The newest and costliest U.S. aircraft carrier, praised by President Donald Trump and delivered to the Navy on May 31 with fanfare, has been dogged by trouble with fundamentals: launching jets from its deck and catching them when they land. Now, it turns out that the system used to capture


 *and ..........*


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

And ----- the Russians have taken their smokey Joe Aircraft Carrier into refit for a multi million Rouble O/H which includes new Boilers.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

The launching apparatus was purchased from China ? (Scribe)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

chadburn said:


> And ----- the Russians have taken their smokey Joe Aircraft Carrier into refit for a multi million Rouble O/H which includes new Boilers.


What are they going to fire her with this time? wood?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Fake news!!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

RHP said:


> Fake news!!


It must be! If there is any navy, anywhere on this planet, that has the greatest expertise in launching/landing carrier based aircraft, it has to be the US Navy. From Midway and the Coral Sea to Twenty-First Century carrier group operations, they have led the rest of the world.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Perhaps they could park it off St Helena as a second stop for the airport there.

I think the "news" may be put out for a bit of provocation.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Samsette said:


> It must be! If there is any navy, anywhere on this planet, that has the greatest expertise in launching/landing carrier based aircraft, it has to be the US Navy. From Midway and the Coral Sea to Twenty-First Century carrier group operations, they have led the rest of the world.


Eh!
Angled flight decks, ski jump for harriers, steel decks?
UK inventions and systems methinks.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

gordy said:


> Eh!
> Angled flight decks, ski jump for harriers, steel decks?
> UK inventions and systems methinks.


Where would they have been without us?


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

M


Samsette said:


> Where would they have been without us?


Just a pity Winkle Brown passed away recently.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

nav said:


> M
> 
> Just a pity Winkle Brown passed away recently.


I think the RAF retirement age for pilots would have had him grounded. 

[=D]


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Aren't we lucky. We will soon have two sooper-dooper state of the art carriers to show the world how it's done. Apart for the planes that is. But if we've no planes, we can't lose any. Health and safety must be delighted!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Samsette said:


> I think the RAF retirement age for pilots would have had him grounded.
> 
> [=D]


As old as he was due to his experience he was involved in the design of the new aircraft as a former Fleet Air Arm Pilot.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Wasn't the invention of steam catapults for aircraft launching also a British invention?

Martyn


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

gordy said:


> Eh!
> Angled flight decks, ski jump for harriers, steel decks?
> UK inventions and systems methinks.


And the Mirror Landing.
Alan


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ken Wood said:


> Aren't we lucky. We will soon have two sooper-dooper state of the art carriers to show the world how it's done. Apart for the planes that is. But if we've no planes, we can't lose any. Health and safety must be delighted!


There is a Fairey Swordfish and a couple of Seafires airworthy, they'll do nicely


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

The yard that built it received an order for an Aircraft Carrier. They didn't know that planes were supposed to land and take off from it.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Ken Wood said:


> Aren't we lucky. We will soon have two sooper-dooper state of the art carriers to show the world how it's done. Apart for the planes that is. But if we've no planes, we can't lose any. Health and safety must be delighted!


In future, the Fleet Air Arm will be known as the Fleet Air Hand, because you can count all the planes on the fingers.


----------



## skilly57 (Mar 11, 2008)

The USN had to get 'Winkle' Brown to demonstrate to them how to land and launch jet aircraft off it's carriers! I thoroughly enjoyed reading his book - his activities were much like those of 'Dan Dare' from the comics of old.

Skilly


----------

